# Comment désinstaller X11 + Gimp ?



## Ulysses (5 Mai 2003)

Bon, j'ai installé la dernière bêta de X11, puis "The Gimp" sur mon eMac sous 10.2.5. Mais en fait c'était pour voir ce qu'était ce truc si vanté. A dire vrai, Graphic Converter et ma vieille version de PhotoDeluxe sous Classic suffisent amplement à mes besoins de retouches d'images et de "création" de pochettes pour mes CD audio. Je voudrais donc désintaller proprement toute cette "couche unix (?)" et the Gimp avec. Comment faire ?  (Merci).


----------



## maousse (5 Mai 2003)

tu as installé comment the Gimp, avec un package ?

il y a de grandes chances que oui, donc tu peux utiliser  desinstaller , qui permet de déinstaller les packages très facilement.

une fois dans désinstaller , laisser ton curseur de souris sur les boutons pour voir à quoi ils servent chacun, c'est assez évident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





enlève tout les packages dont le nom commence par X11, et le package de gimp

voilà le plus simple à mon avis


----------



## Ulysses (5 Mai 2003)

Merci maousse. Je fais ça tout de suite.


----------



## Ulysses (5 Mai 2003)

Une fois la chose faite, DesInstaller indiquant "a fonctionné correctement", il me reste un dossier "sw" à la racine de mon DD, et aussi les applis X11, X11 launcher et RunMacGimp dans le dossier Applications. Je ne suis pas sûr pour le dossier "sw" (309 Mo), mais il me semble qu'il est apparu quand j'ai installé X11. Quelqu'un pourrait-il éclairer ma lanterne à ce sujet ? Merci.


----------



## maousse (5 Mai 2003)

pour le dossier /sw, tu avais du installer fink (pour installer gimp ?)
pour l'enlever, ouvre le terminal, et tape :

```
sudo rm -rf /sw
```
 entre ton code et valide

sinon, pour les applis X11, tu as bien désinstallé tous les packages avec X11 dans le nom avec desinstaller ? normalement, il ne devrait plus rester X11.app

X11 launcher, tu peux le jeter sans problème, ainsi que RunMacGimp

tu avais suivi un tuto pour installer tout ça ? (pour saisir ce que tu as fait pour installer ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Ulysses (5 Mai 2003)

Heureusement que tu es là !
Oui, j'avais suivi le tuto de "avosmac spécial Mac os x".
(ils disaient, entre autres que "fink" s'installait en même temps que The Gimp, avec le package Mac_GIMP... je ne sais plus quoi).
Je vais faire ce que tu m'a dit, même si j'ai un peu les ch'tons d'utiliser le Terminal, c'est bête, je sais, mais la peur de faire une bêtise...
Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## Ulysses (5 Mai 2003)

ça a marché. sudo trucmachin et hop : disparition immédiate de /sw.
ça dépote, le terminal. Y'a quand même intérêt à savoir ce qu'on y écrit...


----------

